# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Άδικος χαμός για τον Αρθούρο και τη Ρετσίνα...

## Antigoni87

Αφιερωμένο στη μνήμη του καλού μου Αρθούρου και της κόρης του Ρετσίνας... Στο βίντεο ο Αρθούρος είναι το πρώτο πουλάκι που βλέπετε.



Τέλη Αυγούστου είχα δώσει τον Αρθούρο και τη Ρετσίνα στη μαμά μου στην Κρήτη για να της κάνουν παρέα. Είχα χαρίσει άλλα καναρινάκια, αλλά τα συγκεκριμένα δυο τα πήγα επίτηδες στο πατρικό μου γιατί δεν ήθελα με τίποτα να φύγουν από κοντά μου για πάντα! Ήθελα να τα βλέπω συχνά και να τα πάρω πίσω όποτε δε θα μπορούσε η μαμά μου να τα εχει.
Χτες όμως χάθηκαν για πάντα από κοντά μας... Δέχτηκαν επίθεση από αρπακτικό σε προφυλαγμένη ισόγεια βεράντα στην Κρήτη (Άγ.Νικόλαος). Όταν με πήρε η μαμά κλαίγοντας να μου το πει, δε μπορούσα να το πιστέψω. Σήμερα που την πήρα τηλέφωνο και δεν άκουσα το εκκωφαντικό κελάηδημα του Αρθούρου από την άλλη άκρη της γραμμής, πείστηκα  :sad:   :sad:  . Κελαηδούσε τόσο δυνατά από μικρό αυτό το πουλάκι, που δυσκολευόσουν να μιλήσεις στο τηλέφωνο!

Το πουλί πρέπει να ήταν μικρό γεράκι ή γερακίνα (η μαμά και γείτονες που το είδαν, το περιέγραψαν ως πέρδικα σε μέγεθος, σκούρα φτερά και άσπρες βούλες στην κοιλιά).
Την ώρα της επίθεσης το σπίτι ήταν άδειο για ελάχιστη ώρα, και τότε πρόλαβε να γίνει το κακό... Λίγη ώρα μετά, που σοκαρισμένη η μαμά μου προσπαθούσε να καταλάβει τι έγινε και γιατί ήταν γεμάτο πούπουλα όλο το μπαλκόνι, είδε στις κλούβες με καναρίνια του γείτονα εκείνο το πουλί να κάθεται πάνω στην οροφή και να κοιτάει μέσα από το πλέγμα τα πουλιά. Η μαμα το τρόμαξε, αλλά αυτό πέταξε απλώς σε παραπέρα σπίτι. Έπειτα από κάποιες ώρες, το βρήκε να κέθεται στο μπαλκόνι μας (!), προφανώς νηστικό να ψάχνει τη λεία του. Σήμερα ξανά στα καναρίνια του γείτονα.

Να πω ότι ο γείτονας είχε δεχτεί πριν κάτι μήνες επίθεση στις κλούβες του ξανά, και είχε σκοτωθεί ένα πουλάκι του, οπότε η μαμά μου γνωρίζοντάς το έβαζε ΠΑΝΤΑ μόλις σκοτείνιαζε μέσα τα πουλάκια, και όταν τα έβγαζε τα τοποθετούσε σε πλαϊνό και όχι μπροστινό τοίχο της βεράντας της κουζίνας, βεράντα με βάθος και στέγαστρο... Και επιπλέον έβαζε στην οροφή της ζευγαρώστρας ένα κόντρα πλακέ για προστασία... Και χτες το κόντρα πλακέ είχε φύγει το μισό από την οροφή, είχε μετακινηθεί... Τα λάτρευε...

Δε μπορώ ακόμη να συνέλθω, δεν το πιστεύω ότι πήγαν τόσο άδικα και τα δυο τα καημένα μου πουλάκια... Η Ρετσίνα, με τα κόκκινα μάτια και το ρετσινί φτέρωμα, τόσο ήσυχη και γλυκιά, ένα πανέμορφο καναρίνι. Και ο Αρθούρος, το πρώτο μου μωρό που έσκασε από αυγό, η πρώτη εκκόλαψη που είδα στη ζωή μου (Βασίλη θυμάσαι;;..) και το τάισα με τη σύριγγα, το εξημέρωσα να πετάει στο σπίτι κ να γυρνάει στο κλουβί, τον είδα να γίνεται ο πιο καλός πατέρας καναρίνι του κόσμου... Τάιζε και πρόσεχε πάντα όλα τα μωρά του πιο πολύ από τη μαμά τους, τους έκανε μαθήματα πώς να βγουν από τη φωλιά σπρωχνοντάς τα ελαφρά, κοιμόταν πάνω από τη φωλιά τους... Ήθελα τον Αρθούρο να γεράσει κοντά μας και να μη σταματήσει αυτό το μοναδικό, δυνατό κελάηδημα που εντυπωσίαζε όποιον τον άκουγε (θυμάσαι jk εκείνη τη μέρα που τον άκουσες στο μπαλκόνι μου;;..).

Είπα πολλά.. μα είναι το λιγότερο που μπορώ να κάνω για αυτά τα πλασματάκια. Ξέρω ότι φροντίστηκαν με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο και όσες φορές κι αν γύριζε πίσω ο χρόνος, τα ίδια θα κάναμε. Όμως ήταν άδικο τέλος, πολύ νωρίς, υγιέστατα πουλάκια, τα είχε ήδη λατρέψει η μαμά μου και είχαν πολλή χαρά ακόμη να δώσουν και αγάπη να πάρουν. Ήταν άδικο να φύγουν και τα δυο μέρα μεσημέρι από τέτοια αιτία, ήταν πολύ νωρίς για τη ζωούλα τους και ήταν σπάνια πουλάκια για μένα  :sad:  .

Θάφτηκαν στον κήπο μας με όλες τις τιμές που ταιριάζουν σε δυο καναρινάκια, λείπουν σε όλους μας ήδη, και στον ύπνο μου τα είδα να πετάνε ψηλά και μακριά και να μη γυρνουν ξανά πίσω. Πού πας βρε Αρθουρε; Εσύ δεν θα έφευγες ποτέ! 

Αντίο Αρθουράκο, αντίο Ρετσίνα, θα είστε για πάντα το πιο γλυκό τιτίβισμα... Καλό ταξίδι :Sad0064:  :Sad0064:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πολυ λυπηθηκα για τα καναρινακια σου! Δεν εφυγαν ποτε ομως! Οχι οσο ζουν ζωντανα στην αναμνηση σου! Να τα θυμασαι παντα και να θυμασαι τα ομορφα τιτιβισματα τους!

----------


## xXx

Αντιγονάκι μου λυπάμαι πολύ. Και βέβαια τα θυμάμαι τα πουλάκια και δεν ξεχνώ που μαζί ταΐζαμε το μωρό στο στόμα. Μας έχεις λείψει από το φόρουμ και μετά από καιρό μας ψυχοπλάκωσες. Έχω και εγώ χάσει πουλιά έτσι δυστυχώς και ξέρω το συναίσθημα. Πρέπει όλοι να ξέρουμε όμως πως τα αρπακτικά δεν φταίνε. Αυτό λέει το ένστικτό τους και ειδικά το χειμώνα που πιο δύσκολα βρίσκουνε τροφή είναι ακόμη πιο επικίνδυνα. Εμείς απλά πρέπει να προστατεύσουμε τα κλουβιά μας όσο καλύτερα μπορούμε.

Λυπάμαι και πάλι Αντιγόνη μου!

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! Αντιγονη ας αναπαυτουν οι ψυχουλες τους κοντα στον δημιουργο τους.

----------


## fysaei

κριμα για τα πουλάκια σου..καλώς ή κακώς η ζωή συνεχίζεται.. :: 

πάμε για άλλα λοιπόν..

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλώς συνεχίζεται, Γρηγόρη! Απλώς όσο νά' ναι, όταν χάνεται κάτι αγαπημένο μας πονάμε, και μετά έρχεται η ανάμνηση που μας συνοδεύει για πάντα και δε μας στεναχωρεί πια αλλά χαμογελάμε που το ζήσαμε. Εγώ τέτοιο μπαμπά κάναρο πάντως δε θα ξαναβρώ! Βασίλη... έχε με υπόψη σου αν πετύχεις τέτοιο αγόρι ξανά. Η Τιάρα είναι μόνη.. 

Εννοείται δεν κρατάμε κακία στο γεράκι, έχει κι αυτό στόματα να θρέψει και πεινάει! Απλώς και σκότωσε τα αγαπημένα μου πουλάκια, και έμεινε νηστικό από πάνω.. Γι' αυτό ήταν άδικος χαμός.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη συμπαράσταση! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RQBeK8V94o  Ας αποχαιρετήσω τα πουλάκια μου με το βίντεο που ταϊζω τον Αρθούρο με τη σύριγγα. Είναι το μεγαλύτερο πουλάκι από τα δυο σκούρα, οι παλιότεροι το έχετε δει! 

Βασίλη, σε ΥΠΕΡΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για εκείνα τα αυγά. Ήταν από τα πιο σπάνια και πολύτιμα δώρα που μου έχουν κάνει ποτέ, και σε σκέφτομαι πάντα με αγάπη  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Αντιγονάκι μου εμείς τα είπαμε και τηλεφωνικά... αυτό που πρέπει να θυμάσαι είναι ότι έζησαν υπέροχα όσο καιρό ήταν κοντά σε εσένα και την οικογένεια σου...
Καλό ταξίδι όμορφα πουλάκια......

----------


## jk21

Aντιγονακι μου τι να πω ....λυπαμαι παρα πολυ .. πριν διαβασω καν που με ρωτας αν θυμομουν εκεινη τη στιγμη ,ναι ηδη εκεινη μου ειχε ερθει στο νου!! τυφλα να χαν τα τιμπραντο μπροστα του !!! οπως ακομα θυμαμαι που απο πολυ πιτσιρικας (αν θυμαμαι 7 μηνων ) ειχε αποδειχθει γονιμος  .ευχομαι να μην ξανασυμβει ,σε καποιο σου πουλακι και ευχομαι το ιδιο σε ολους .δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε ολοι οτι ο κινδυνος θα ερθει απο το πουθενα .με δικια μου αμελια εχασα και γω περυσι πουλια με τον ιδιο τροπο ... 

να τα αναπαυονται κοντα στο Δημιουργο τους και το κορμι τους στα χωματα της λεβεντογεννας !

----------


## ninos

κουράγιο Αντιγόνη.. Τα πουλάκια είναι πλέων ελεύθερα και πετάνε στους ουρανούς.

----------


## xarhs

αντιγονη λυπαμαι............. μακαρι να μην ξανα συμβει αυτο ουτε σε εσενα αλλα ουτε και σε κανεναν αλλο ποτε ξανα κατι τετοιο!!!!!!! και εγω ειχα απωλεια με παρομοιο τροπο και ξερω πως νιωθεις.......... αλλα μην στεναχωριεσαι!!!!!  πολλα πραγματα ειναι ''γραφτο'' να γινουν..... να σκεφτεις εγω εχασα 3 πουλακια(πριν 2 χρονια) και τα ειχα και σκεπασμενα για να μην τους επιτεθει τπτ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

λυπάμαι πολύ....  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:  !!!!

----------


## Orix

Σε καταλαβαίνω. Έχει συμβεί και σε μένα δις... Λυπάμαι πολύ  :sad:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κριμα αντιγονη...

----------


## Deimitori

Λυπάμαι...

----------


## mai_tai

Αντιγονη  δυστηχως ηταν ατυχα τα πουλακια!ειλικρινα ανατριχιασα με την περιγραφη σου κ με τα βιντεακια σου!ευχομαι να ειναι τα τελευταια πουλακια εκτροφης που φευγουν ετσι..απο ολους μας!!

----------


## Gardelius

:Sick0004:  τα πουλακια σου .... κοντα στο Θεό ....

----------


## geog87

Αντιγονη πραγματικα μπορω να σε καταλαβω ειναι πολυ λυπηρο!!!οσο και αν σου φαινεται περιεργο ηξερα και γω γι'αυτο το σουπερ γονιμο πουλακι μου ειχε μιλησει ο Δημητρης...λυπαμαι παρα πολυ!!!ας αναπαυτουν οι ψυχουλες τους...

----------


## PAIANAS

Aντιγόνη μου , να προσθέσω και τη δική μου φωνή συμπάθειας και συμπαράστασης στο χαμό των ''φίλων σου'' και ειδικά για τον Αρθούρο, που όπως φαίνεται ήταν όνομα και πράγμα ..Αν δεν πάρεις άλλον τώρα σύντομα, να ξέρεις ότι (όσο κι αν δεν μπορεί να τον αντικαταστήσει κάποιο άλλο) θα σου δώσω εγώ το ομορφότερο τιμπραντάκι που θα βγάλω στη νέα αναπαραγωγική χρονιά .

----------


## moutro

λυπαμαι πολύ Αντιγονη μου...

----------


## Antigoni87

Νίκο, πόσο ευγενική η σκέψη σου να μου δώσεις πουλάκι...! Ειλικρινά σ' ευχαριστώ. Έχω μόνο την Τιάρα μου τώρα, το πρώτο καναρίνι της ζωής μου, δώρο του jk (Δημήτρη, αποδεικνύεται η πιο ρωμαλέα από όλα, σταθερή αξία... τη λατρεύω)... Μια αρσενική παρέα, ένας σύντροφος σταθερός δεν της έχει κάτσει ακόμη! Τι να πω, είσαι πολύ καλός...

Εν τω μεταξύ, όταν πήγα στη μαμά μου τα 2 συγκεκριμένα πουλιά, για να μείνουν στην οικογένεια, χάρισα στο γείτονα που ανέφερα έναν γιο του Αρθούρου.. Και ήταν ουσιαστικά σε διπλανές βεράντες τα πουλάκια, κι εγώ ήσυχη ότι είναι σε καλά χέρια (μεγάλος καναρινάς ο γείτονας). Και ενώ ήθελε τον μικρό για να ανανεώσει τα αίματα, μόλις έμαθε την ατυχία της μαμάς με τα 2 πουλάκια μας, αμέσως προσφ'ερθηκε να της δώσει τον γιο του Αρθούρου να τον έχει παρέα. Η μαμά μου ακόμη δεν έχει συνέλθει από το σοκ, αλλά την πείσαμε να το πάρει σε λίγες μέρες, μιας και τα αγαπούσε τόσο πολύ... και μου είπε στο τηλέφωνο: "Ναι, αλλά σε πειράζει να μην τον βγάλω ποτέ μόνο του έξω;;". Ήθελα με αυτό να πω ότι πραγματικά μέχρι να μας τύχει το κακό, μπορεί να μην είμαστε εντελώς υποψιασμένοι και σχολαστικοί. Αλλά μετά από κάτι τέτοιο, δε μπορούμε παρά να πάρουμε όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα για να μη συμβεί ξανά.

Οπότε, όσο μπορούμε ας είμαστε προσεκτικοί και προτου μας τύχει. Κι εκείνη είχε πάρει όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα, μέχρι και με τούβλα είχε χτίσει ένα κενό τετράγωνο παραθυράκι που έχει η βεράντα, γιατί επέτρεπε να γίνεται ρεύμα και δεν ήθελε να της τα χτυπάει ο αέρας... Κλούβα με πλέγμα θα έφτιαχνε ο μπαμπάς μου μετά που θα ξεμπάρκαρε, αλλά δεν προλάβαμε. 
Όπου κι αν έχετε τα πουλιά σας, σε όποια περιοχή, όροφο ή κλουβί, μπορεί παντού να συμβεί. Ας κάνουμε ό,τι περνάει από το χέρι μας για να ελαχιστοποιήσουμε τις πιθανότητες. Είναι το λιγότερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε για τα αγαπημένα μας καναρινάκια...

Δυστυχώς ο Αρθούρος μου δε θα γυρίσει πίσω-και δεν ξέρω αν θα ξαναβρώ τόσο σπάνιο κοινό καναρινάκι. Πατέρας πρώτη φορά 7 μηνών, και έκτοτε πάνω από 5-6 γέννες όλες ένσπορες, όλες όμως! Φωνή καμπάνα και χαρακτήρας ήμερος και φιλικός. Ας αναπαυθεί η ψυχούλα του μαζί με την πανέμορφη Ρετσίνα, και εγώ δε θα πάψω να τα θυμάμαι και να τα θαυμάζω.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα τα όμορφα λόγια! Ειλικρινά είναι πολύ σημαντικό.

Υγ. Στην υπογραφή μου, ο Αρθούρος μωράκι στην κεντρική φωτογραφία, και ακριβώς αριστερά η αθάνατη και αφράτη Τιάρα.

----------


## PAIANAS

Στείλε μου σε pm το τηλέφωνό σου να το έχω η να μπαίνεις να τα λέμε (και θα σε περιμένω να διαλέξεις)  ...και να ξέρεις τίποτα δεν πεθαίνει αν δεν σταματήσουμε να το θυμόμαστε και να το νοσταλγούμε ..έστω κι αν είναι ένα τόσο δα πουλάκι ..

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ βλεποντας την Τιαρα ,θυμαμαι και γω τον πατερα της ,που εχω χασει και γω ..... Να εισαι καλα και ευχομαι να σε διαβαζουμε οσο μπορεις περισσοτερο ,αλλα να εχουμε και βιντεοανταποκρισεις απο την φτερωτη ελευθερη συνηθως εντος οικιας ,οικογενεια σου ! ευχομαι επισης το πουλακι που ισως σου δωσει οπως ολα δειχνουν ο Νικολας ,να γινει ενα καλο ταιρι για την σκουφατη ομορφουλα μας !

----------


## mariakappa

Λυπαμαι πολυ.ξερω τι σημαινει ο χαμος αγαπημενων φτερωτων οπως το ποσο τσαντισμενη νιωθεις θα τον αδικο χαμο.πραγματικα ασχημος θανατος αλλα ολα ειναι μεσα στην φυση.ελπιζω η φυση να εξαφανιστει και να μην ξανακινδυνεψουν πουλακια σας.

----------


## Antigoni87

> ελπιζω η φυση να εξαφανιστει και να μην ξανακινδυνεψουν πουλακια σας.


Όχι βρε Μαράκι! Πλάκα θα κάνεις βέβαια, ε; Ο ιντερνετικός λόγος δεν αφήνει να διαφανεί τι πραγματικά εννοούμε και δε σε κατάλαβα.
Φυσικά και να μην εξαφανιστεί η φύση!... Το γεράκι οπως και να' χει πρέπει να βρει να φάει και να ταϊσει τα μικρά του. Αν επέλεξε τα δικά μου (που δεν τα έφαγε κιόλας) ή κάποιου άλλου τα πουλάκια, ή ελεύθερα στη φύση, είναι τυχαίο... Όσο κι αν πονάω και σκέφτομαι κάθε μέρα τα καναρίνια μου, και όσο μοναδικά και σπάνια να ήταν για μένα, δε θέλω με τίποτα να πάθει κακό κανένα άγριο πτηνό ή ζώο! Δεν έχουμε παρά να προσέχουμε πάρα πολύ τα κατοικίδιά μας, κι ας γινόμαστε υπερβολικοί και "μυγιάγγιχτοι" τελικά όσον αφορά το θέμα της προστασίας τους. Σ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα λόγια συμπαράστασης! Να είσαι καλά  :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

οχι σε καμια περιπτωση δεν το ειπα ετσι.ειπα να εξαφανιστει απο το χωρο σας με την εννοια να μην σας ξαναεπιτεθει γιατι εχω ακουσει οτι οταν γλυκαινονται ξαναγυρνανε.
τα πραγματα ειναι οπως τα λες.ολα τα πλασματα πρεπει να τραφουν, στο κλουβι ομως τα πουλια δεν μπορουν να αμυνθουν.γι'αυτο και ευχηθηκα να εξαφανιστει (=να μην γυρισει παλι).

----------


## Antigoni87

Αααα, καλά το κατάλαβα ότι κάτι δεν "έπιασα" σωστά!! Συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σου Μαρία μου. Μακάρι να μην ξαναπλησιάσει (αν και τώρα η μαμά έχει τον Junior πάντα μέσα, τον γιο του Αρθούρου που μας αντιχάρισε πολύ ευγενικά ο γείτονας). Πάντως ελπίζω να βρει να φάει έξω όπως και να' χει, γιατί στ' αλήθεια είναι άδικο να μη μπορεί να αμυνθεί το πουλάκι μέσα σε ένα κλουβί  :sad:  κι αυτό είναι που με συγχύζει περισσότερο με τα δικά μου...

----------


## jk21

λιγο off topic ... ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ ο Γιαννης  *Ήρθα και εγώ*ειναι το παιδι που μου ειχε χαρισει την μαμα της Τιαρας !

----------


## marlene

*Κουκλίτσα, λυπάμαι... Τουλάχιστον τώρα βολτάρουνε παρέα τα δυο τους πάνω από τα σύννεφα..

Φιλιά πολλά και μία αγκαλίτσα από εδώ πάνω...*

----------

